# Oberon Handbag/Totes for sale at Magical Omaha



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks to F1Wild for the purse site link.

My husband ordered an Oberon Tote from the Magical Omaha site with discounted prices several days ago. He got the design choice wrong and just had to redo the order to get me the Celtic Tote in Wine. They didn't give him any problems about the order change.
The discount price from Magical Omaha is $199 for a savings of $37.

Looks like the site orders them direct from Oberon where they normally sell for $236. Oberon has free shipping right now on orders over $100, but that will end Jan 15th.

http://www.magicalomaha.com/leatherhandbags.htm

Right now every little bit of savings helps.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Thanks to F1Wild for the purse site link.
> My husband ordered an Oberon Tote from the Magical Omaha site with discounted prices several days ago. He got the design choice wrong and just had to redo the order to get me the Celtic Tote in Wine. They didn't give him any problems about the order change.
> The discount price from Magical Omaha is $199 for a savings of $37.
> Looks like the site orders them direct from Oberon where they normally sell for $236. Oberon has free shipping right now on orders over $100, but that will end Jan 15th.
> ...


Hiya - just saw this post and wondered if you had received your Oberon tote yet? I am contemplating asking my husband to buy me one for Christmas as a total splurge. He gave me the River Garden cover for my K2 and I LOVE IT as much as I thought I would. Hmmm, should I ask for the matching tote or a different one? Or should I say beg??

Let me know when you receive it and what you think. I'm happy to have found a little discount for all of us.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

20% Off discount everything in their store starting at 10AM the day after Thanksgiving.  Assume the extra discount is including Oberon bags for that day only.

UPDATE:  Am having no luck with the discount today.  When I just checked, only one item was listed for 20% off and it wasn't the Oberon purses.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

The bags are gorgeous! Can you tell me, is one of the organisational pockets built for the Kindle? Is the base of the tote wide enough for it to stand up by itself?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> 20% Off discount everything in their store starting at 10AM the day after Thanksgiving. Assume the extra discount is including Oberon bags for that day only.


Thanks so much for this info!!! Mr. Murphy will be notified and, fingers crossed, will succeed in receiving this hefty discount!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am tempted to order that red rose pattern tote.  Not sure I can find any way to justify the purchase, but isn't it great looking?

With no further discount listed for the Oberon, I don't plan to order any more right now.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

No luck either - not sure where you heard of the 20% off, luvshihtzu?  My husband tried ordering online, but never saw any discount thing and so phoned the company.  They said they were running 20% off their Dryad designs, but nothing else.

I think I still may have a handbag (his choice/my surprise) on the way...fingers crossed.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I sent an-email, but no response.
Here is part of the e-mail I got from them on Wednesday the 25th.

"It is our turn to thank you for being our wonderful customer and friend! Please join us for our huge,annual Day After Thanksgiving Sale! We will open at 10:00 a.m. 

We are offering 20% off everything in the store, one day only."

Below that it said that it included their store and Internet site.
Sounds like their marketing dept. wasn't communicating with the store.

Maybe it was for their store only.  The Internet address shouldn't have been included on the e-mail.  Looks like a glitch.  Hopefully you will be still getting the Oberon purse or tote.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I sent an-email, but no response.
> Here is part of the e-mail I got from them on Wednesday the 25th.
> "It is our turn to thank you for being our wonderful customer and friend! Please join us for our huge,annual Day After Thanksgiving Sale! We will open at 10:00 a.m.
> We are offering 20% off everything in the store, one day only."
> ...


Hmmm, does seem weird, huh? My husband wants to know if their was some sort of code to use? I told him he should phone them and quote the email.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I doubt that they will honor it at this point.  There was no code to use, so now I am wondering if they really just meant it for the regular store only as the e-mail was so unclear.  Another thought was maybe it was only for previous customers.  I decided to use my extra money for a new computer instead.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Another thought was maybe it was only for previous customers. I decided to use my extra money for a new computer instead.


I thought of that myself. Well, all in all I think we both will still have smiles on our faces this Christmas.


----------

